# Interesting Ads on DIMS



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 27, 2014)

So far I've gotten:

Weight loss pills
Audible.com
how to get rock hard abs
tickets for a local show

What other randomness has come up?


----------



## lille (Jul 27, 2014)

I've gotten Disney World, weight loss, furniture, Modcloth clothing, learn French, and some online game called Tentacl that I'm pretty sure I don't want to know more about.


----------



## Amaranthine (Jul 27, 2014)

This one's been my favorite so far. What could it mean?! And more importantly, who chose that email? 

View attachment Lucky wang!.jpg


----------



## agouderia (Jul 28, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> This one's been my favorite so far. What could it mean?! And more importantly, who chose that email?



That's easy - someone with that very common Chinese name and no knowledge of English slang.

I can supply the additional information that the ads change in language and content depending from where you access the internet - be it from different countries or with activated VPN. 

Adds like that are a common way to finance web-sites, so minorly annoying.

What I find much more annoying is that half the board has been closed off as 'private' forcing you to sign in. Since I'm often on the road, just want to take a quick look, what's going on, this is extremely inconvenient.

Any opinions?


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 28, 2014)

agouderia said:


> What I find much more annoying is that half the board has been closed off as 'private' forcing you to sign in. Since I'm often on the road, just want to take a quick look, what's going on, this is extremely inconvenient.
> 
> Any opinions?



I am confused more than anything.Why after almost nine years of being up and running are we now "hiding" parts of the board from non members? Is their a sense of shame or embarrassment amongst the memberships about certain forums?

Now that I think about it, my last question may have hit the nail on the head. Two of the most controversial forums (Pay site and weight board) are now private.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 28, 2014)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I am confused more than anything.Why after almost nine years of being up and running are we now "hiding" parts of the board from non members? Is their a sense of shame or embarrassment amongst the memberships about certain forums?
> 
> Now that I think about it, my last question may have hit the nail on the head. Two of the most controversial forums (Pay site and weight board) are now private.



It deters trolls and prevents the underage from seeing stuff they probably shouldn't. [/official line]


----------



## Tad (Jul 28, 2014)

Sasquatch! said:


> It deters trolls and prevents the underage from seeing stuff they probably shouldn't. [/official line]



Anything that was felt to be 'over PG13' was made private. Feedback about whether specific forums should be included in that designation may be useful, but I doubt that arguments against the policy as a whole will go far. (although I could be wrong; be persuasive in your reasoning and who knows?)


----------



## Saisha (Jul 28, 2014)

No ads for me - gotta love Firefox


----------



## agouderia (Jul 28, 2014)

Sasquatch! said:


> It deters trolls and prevents the underage from seeing stuff they probably shouldn't. [/official line]



I assumed something of the sort - although as with all forms of censorship, there is always bound to be some fall out or exaggerations.

Do we need to start a petition?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 28, 2014)

I just thought it was funny I was getting weight loss ads on dims.


----------



## Laina (Jul 28, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I just thought it was funny I was getting weight loss ads on dims.



All I get is ads for makeup subscriptions. I assume it's based on your browsing history, like everything else.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 28, 2014)

Laina said:


> All I get is ads for makeup subscriptions. I assume it's based on your browsing history, like everything else.



I assumed it was based on search history as well, but I never google how to get Rock hard abs. Promise.


----------



## Laina (Jul 28, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I assumed it was based on search history as well, but I never google how to get Rock hard abs. Promise.



Oh. Well, I have an unabashed love for all things Urban Decay, so mine are a perfect fit.


----------



## Amaranthine (Jul 29, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I assumed it was based on search history as well, but I never google how to get Rock hard abs. Promise.



It might be like my realizing that I see diet ads all over because I search for fat-related things so much. The internet doesn't assume I'm into it, but rather that I want to lose weight.



Laina said:


> Oh. Well, I have an unabashed love for all things Urban Decay, so mine are a perfect fit.



Urban Decay is a spectacular choice.


----------



## Esther (Jul 29, 2014)

The ads I see are mostly in Korean and appear to be for plastic surgery clinics.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 29, 2014)

Esther said:


> The ads I see are mostly in Korean and appear to be for plastic surgery clinics.



You're beautiful the way you are. Don't get Korean plastic surgery.


----------



## Tad (Jul 29, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You're beautiful the way you are. Don't get Korean plastic surgery.



Oh come on, all those chinese pop stars can't be wrong! :doh:


----------



## fat hiker (Jul 29, 2014)

Just on this page, the ad I see is for Porter Airlines. That means the 'ad machine' knows that I live in central Canada, and buy air tickets. (Indeed, I've flown on Porter, and would fly them again.)

An ad that, for once, is appropriate!


----------



## djudex (Jul 29, 2014)

The one for me on this page is learn how to meditate in nine steps/sessions.


----------



## bayone (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm seeing one for the Hudson's Bay Company (so the internet knows I'm in Canada) and just now, one asking me to become an adoptive parent of a teen, which... I don't think I'd be able to manage.


----------



## MattB (Jul 29, 2014)

fat hiker said:


> Just on this page, the ad I see is for Porter Airlines. That means the 'ad machine' knows that I live in central Canada, and buy air tickets. (Indeed, I've flown on Porter, and would fly them again.)
> 
> An ad that, for once, is appropriate!



I get the same ads. I've flown with them often, but I hate flying in general so I'm slightly cheesed at it.

I probably just guaranteed myself some cheese ads.


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 29, 2014)

California Psychics

Im on the East coast and not into astrology...


----------



## fat hiker (Jul 29, 2014)

Still with the Porter Airlines ad, but now there's also one for camping at the Mont Tremblant resort in Quebec (which is less than three hours drive away). And I do like camping.


----------



## penguin (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm tempted to turn adblock off to see what I'd get.


----------



## Laina (Jul 30, 2014)

So far today...things to flavor water? And an add for a software system I use for work. So the internet knows I am a carbon based life form with a job. Eek!


----------



## Saisha (Jul 30, 2014)

penguin said:


> I'm tempted to turn adblock off to see what I'd get.



Know what you mean - seems like we're missing out on the fun :blink:


----------



## bayone (Aug 1, 2014)

I just saw this. Might not work for this crowd if the characters only come in that size...
View attachment Screen Shot 2014-08-01 at 8.14.55 PM.jpg


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 2, 2014)

bayone said:


> I just saw this. Might not work for this crowd if the characters only come in that size...
> View attachment 115809



Damn, I didn't even know IMVU was still around.


----------



## fat hiker (Aug 5, 2014)

Today, it's an ad for 'California Psychics'. Where did that come from? though I am away on holiday, using an old Netbook, so perhaps google ads sense of my 'place' is lost....


----------



## firefly (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm so lame... I could either buy clothes chez Ulla Popken or an insurance for my cat/dog.... lame!


----------



## Tad (Aug 6, 2014)

I was offered hair replacement treatments this morning *glares at computer suspiciously* are they spying on me through the web cam?


----------



## fat hiker (Aug 7, 2014)

Just now it's an ad to join the NRA! Some software definitely screwed up on that one....


----------



## fat hiker (Aug 7, 2014)

fat hiker said:


> Just now it's an ad to join the NRA! Some software definitely screwed up on that one....



And now an ad for Domino's pizza - on the Selfies page. On this page, still the NRA...


----------



## lille (Aug 7, 2014)

I recently cleared out my cookies. Now I'm getting ads for Chia seeds.


----------



## bayone (Aug 8, 2014)

lille said:


> I recently cleared out my cookies. Now I'm getting ads for Chia seeds.



Does that also count as hair replacement?


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 18, 2014)

I saw this: "Click here to get your arrest record now"


----------



## tankyguy (Aug 18, 2014)

> Miniature Taps & Gages
> 
> minitaps.com
> 
> Taps; Plug, Bottom & Roll Form Sizes 0000-160 to 2-56 M.3 to M1.







Also, aside from the random dating sites:

-Steel Garage Kits. (At last a place of my own!)
-How to Stop Your Divorce. (Never too soon.)
-Online Medicinal Dispensary
-Download Meditation Lessons. (Don't need them. See above previous ad.)
-Pretty Plus-Sized fashions. (I can be pretty.)
-70% Off All Yarn. (!)
-George Tupak: Visionary - Shaman (So he plays Horde or Alliance?)
-Baileigh Hydraulic Bender. (A Bailey's bender? Sounds good to me.)
-Get Your Shocking horoscope! (I see unexpected credit charges in your future...)
-Talkspace: Therapy for How We Live Today. (Blatant bias against the Amish)


----------



## Saisha (Aug 18, 2014)

tankyguy said:


> -Baileigh Hydraulic Bender. (A Bailey's bender? Sounds good to me.)



I misread that one and thought it started with Ballet Hydraulic Bender....


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 18, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> I saw this: "Click here to get your arrest record now"



That's nearly useless. Hell, I *know* how many times I have been arrested. I'd rather get someone else's arrest record!


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 18, 2014)

tankyguy said:


> Also, aside from the random dating sites:
> 
> -Steel Garage Kits. (At last a place of my own!)
> -How to Stop Your Divorce. (Never too soon.)
> ...


If you don't want to be always thought of as the funny guy, then you're really going to have to stop posting stuff like this. I laughed so hard someone heard me from the next room and wanted to know what I was reading. 

I guess there's only one way for you to be admired for your other fine qualities--you're gonna have to post in the nekkid thread. 


LeoGibson said:


> That's nearly useless. Hell, I *know* how many times I have been arrested. I'd rather get someone else's arrest record!


Since we're both in Texas, we might as well pool our apparent criminal expertise and team up like Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 18, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> Since we're both in Texas, we might as well pool our apparent criminal expertise and team up like Bonnie and Clyde



Well, according to my trips to various county jails around Texas, my whole criminal expertise begins and ends with extreme public drunkeness.

Kleberg County, shout out to you for being the friendliest and cheapest county jail I've ever been to.


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 18, 2014)

LeoGibson said:


> Well, according to my trips to various county jails around Texas, my whole criminal expertise begins and ends with extreme public drunkeness.
> 
> Kleberg County, shout out to you for being the friendliest and cheapest county jail I've ever been to.



Oh, well, it was just a thought. 

Latest ads: webhosting software, offers to start my own business, and used cars. Now I have everything I need to start my own web-based used car business! Adchoices is apparently under the impression that I'm a rather shady character.

Update: "crazy cheap lace dress $15.99" (That's a direct quote.) Great! The final touch of class needed to inspire trust in my customers as they shop online for a fine pre-owned vehicle


----------



## bayone (Aug 20, 2014)

tankyguy said:


> -Online Medicinal Dispensary
> -Download Meditation Lessons. (Don't need them. See above previous ad.)



Yay! Better living through chemistry and discount yarn!


----------



## fat hiker (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm shocked - no ad today!


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 21, 2014)

fat hiker said:


> I'm shocked - no ad today!



Weird. This time I saw ads for plus-size bridesmaid dresses (which is a logical, if not necessarily accurate, assumption to make regarding a female Dims poster--way to go, AdChoices) followed immediately by metal cutting made easy with Samson CNC Plasma Cutters. Sounds like someone's getting ready for a steampunk wedding!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 21, 2014)

LeoGibson said:


> Well, according to my trips to various county jails around Texas, my whole criminal expertise begins and ends with extreme public drunkeness.



If you know how many times you've been arrested, you can't have been _that_ drunk!


----------



## bayone (Aug 21, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> Weird. This time I saw ads for plus-size bridesmaid dresses (which is a logical, if not necessarily accurate, assumption to make regarding a female Dims poster--way to go, AdChoices) followed immediately by metal cutting made easy with Samson CNC Plasma Cutters. Sounds like someone's getting ready for a steampunk wedding!



I just got an ad for hydraulic press brakes!


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 22, 2014)

bayone said:


> I just got an ad for hydraulic press brakes!



Yeah, I just got one for hydraulic pumps, and yesterday I had one for an electrical testing/measuring device called Amprobe, of all things. :huh: And Amaranthine got that weird rendering plant ad. What's with all this industrial stuff? Gender stereotypes aside, these ads don't really seem to fit our interests or personal characteristics, as far as I can tell. And tankyguy gets pretty plus-size fashions and yarn.  

However, the targeting method does seem to pinpoint our locations pretty well. I don't think those California Psychics ads so many of us are getting were meant to be tailored geographically or some people would see ads for South Dakota Psychics! Or Indiana Psychics! California is probably more like a brand in this case, kind of like Idaho potatoes or Maine lobster--you know, when you want the very best.


----------



## bayone (Aug 22, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> I don't think those California Psychics ads so many of us are getting were meant to be tailored geographically or some people would see ads for South Dakota Psychics!



Well, they can astral-project to wherever the customers are. They just live in California for the climate.


----------



## tankyguy (Aug 22, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> Yeah, I just got one for hydraulic pumps, and yesterday I had one for an electrical testing/measuring device called Amprobe, of all things. :huh: And Amaranthine got that weird rendering plant ad. What's with all this industrial stuff? Gender stereotypes aside, these ads don't really seem to fit our interests or personal characteristics, as far as I can tell. And tankyguy gets pretty plus-size fashions and yarn.



What's funny is that in order to even see the ads, I had to log into Internet Explorer on my laptop because my desktop runs Firefox with a ton of addons to block ads and lockdown unauthorized scripts. The laptop is a clean install of Windows so there's zero cookies or browsing history to target. So that means yarn, pretty fashions and shamen mixed with industrial equipment is what the ad software _defaults_ to.


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 22, 2014)

bayone said:


> Well, they can astral-project to wherever the customers are. They just live in California for the climate.


A handy skill to have, for sure 


tankyguy said:


> What's funny is that in order to even see the ads, I had to log into Internet Explorer on my laptop because my desktop runs Firefox with a ton of addons to block ads and lockdown unauthorized scripts. The laptop is a clean install of Windows so there's zero cookies or browsing history to target. *So that means yarn, pretty fashions and shamen mixed with industrial equipment is what the ad software defaults to*.


Lol--I wonder how much marketing expertise it took to come up with that strategy?


----------



## bayone (Aug 23, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> Lol--I wonder how much marketing expertise it took to come up with that strategy?



Well, clearly, we need to start a business where psychics telepathically control industrial knitting machines to produce the perfect cute sweater for each individual client.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 23, 2014)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> If you know how many times you've been arrested, you can't have been _that_ drunk!



Untrue my good sir! I can recall every single time I woke up freezing on a cold concrete drunk tank floor, curled up in the fetal position clutching a thin, scratchy blanket that doesn't quite completely cover me. However, the circumstances that led me to said nighttime accommodations are not always in full focus or remembrance. 


Ahhh! To be in my early 20's again! *While it would be good to go back and do my 20's again. I think I would do without the semi-frequent jailhouse visits*


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 24, 2014)

bayone said:


> Well, clearly, we need to start a business where psychics telepathically control industrial knitting machines to produce the perfect cute sweater for each individual client.


Certainly a better use for psychics than having the Chinese employ them as spies to steal your mind's elation. [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlUKcNNmywk&feature=player_detailpage"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlUKcNNmywk&feature=player_detailpage[/ame]
(That came out fourteen years ago! *sigh* I'm old.)

Wait, what? Embedded?! How did THAT happen? Since I can't make it NOT happen, I just edited around it.


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 5, 2014)

C'mon--hasn't anyone gotten any more bizarre ads lately? Amaranthine? If we were having a contest, I think you would win, hands down. 

I can't top that, but the ads I'm seeing seem to have expanded their focus on fashion, supernatural powers, and industrial tools to cover an even more dizzying array of topics lately. A recent sampling: 

Visit Malaysia: Duty-free Shopping Paradise!
Concentra Urgent Care: Find a Location in Denver huh: If I ever have an urgent medical need, it's good to know that Denver is only a16-hour drive away)
Fantasy Football app
Your Future Begins Here: Experience Cooley Law School
Find 50+ Women Near You
Online Obituary Records
Experience Walt Disney World's Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
Nantucket weddings
android wristwatches for texting
Jo-Ann's Craft & Fabric Stores
Big Selection of New Cadillacs
guitar lessons from Duke Robillard
and my favorites: Larry King-endorsed relief from joint pain and Road Kill/Bad Idea T-shirts. 







If these are all somehow based on my browsing history, I must be a candidate for a remake of "The Three Faces of Eve."  

Tsk--I don't think Larry is wearing an android watch or a Road Kill T-shirt, and he probably didn't pick up that tie/suspender combo in Malaysia, either.


----------



## Tad (Sep 5, 2014)

mine have been pretty boring--and quite a lot are Canadian, so clearly some geo-tracking. Currently an ad trying to convince me of the merits of the Energy East pipeline, before that it was for the new album by some singer I've barely heard of. Have had a bunch for BBW lingerie, which shows they have some idea of what the site is I guess. I think I saw the fantasy football app one too, but it might have been on some other site.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 5, 2014)

I'll have to get a scree cap of it next time, but I get one that comes up a lot. Stylish clothing for black men.


----------



## djudex (Sep 5, 2014)

Now that I'm back home and not using my tablet to surf I've got AdBlock running, no ads (sorry Dims).


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 5, 2014)

Tad said:


> mine have been pretty boring--and quite a lot are Canadian, so clearly some geo-tracking. Currently an ad trying to convince me of the merits of the Energy East pipeline, before that it was for the new album by some singer I've barely heard of. Have had a bunch for BBW lingerie, which shows they have some idea of what the site is I guess. I think I saw the fantasy football app one too, but it might have been on some other site.


Well, the lingerie sounds fun at least. 


Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'll have to get a scree cap of it next time, but I get one that comes up a lot. Stylish clothing for black men.


Lol, please do. (Apparently AdChoices has not been keeping tabs on our selfies; I'm surprised I haven't seen this one yet. ) Your wardrobe already looks tres chic, but maybe someone else would appreciate the help. 


djudex said:


> Now that I'm back home and not using my tablet to surf I've got AdBlock running, no ads (sorry Dims).


Don't worry. If you're interested in a new Cadillac, getting married in Nantucket (there may be an opportunity for some kind of limerick here...), refreshing your memory regarding your arrest record/entering the legal profession, crazy cheap lace dresses (I won't judge you), or a nice little shopping excursion to Malaysia, I've got you covered.  Just let me know, and I'll be happy to screencap it for you.


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 12, 2014)

Today, ads for Porter Airlines, the new Lexus Edge, and the Energy East pipeline....


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 12, 2014)

Now it's how to write e-books, the Maid of the Mist (Niagara Falls, but the US side!), and Porter Airlines.


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 26, 2014)

My phone mostly gives me advertisements for Suboxone...just in case I have a heroin addiction? 







And on the computer, it really seems to be pushing this. Maybe I'll do it and make a Dims story out of my life.


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 26, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> My phone mostly gives me advertisements for Suboxone...just in case I have a heroin addiction?


Hey, you never know when this stuff might come in handy.


> And on the computer, it really seems to be pushing this. Maybe I'll do it and make a Dims story out of my life.



Yeah! Then maybe you can go back and hook up with that guy that OK Cupid matched you up with a few years ago: you know, the one that really liked The Gym and Protien. You two will have so much in common. (I know that post is an oldie, but it's a goodie; it totally cracked me up. )

By the way, I've been seeing an ad for Finish Line sports shoes. You may need those.


----------



## MsBrightside (Oct 19, 2014)

It seems like most people here don't get as much of a kick out of these ads as I do, but here are some recent ones I've gotten (I copied the format for listing them from tankyguy because I liked it so much :

48 fall getaways in Oklahoma (who doesn't love Oklahoma in the fall?)
snow and ice management serving all of NJ (see location )
senior living solutions: (OK, I'm old but not THAT old. Before I retire, I still have a few career opportunities to consider, such as the next one...)

become an airline mechanic :huh:

Apparently, Adchoices has a high opinion of my mechanical aptitude, because I've also received the following offers:










It's great to have options.


----------



## bayone (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm getting ads for an event called Chowder Chowdown, which seems to be both thematically and geographically appropriate, so the program may be learning.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 20, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> I
> 
> 48 fall getaways in Oklahoma (who doesn't love Oklahoma in the fall?)



Fall is the most lovable season we have (unless you're a deer). Oklahoma has six seasons:

(1) winter (Dec. 21-Feb. 20): ice storms, freezing rain, 'nuff said.
(2) spring(Feb. 21-Apr. 20): weather changes every fifteen minutes.
(3) summer I (Apr. 21-June 20): aka tornado season.
(4) super summer (June 21-Aug. 20). This is why Okies believe in Hell.
(5) summer II (Aug. 21-Oct. 20): aka pressure cooker.
(6) autumn (Oct. 21-Dec. 20): blessed relief. Plus football.


----------



## MsBrightside (Oct 24, 2014)

bayone said:


> I'm getting ads for an event called Chowder Chowdown, which seems to be both thematically and geographically appropriate, so the program may be learning.



This sounds like it could be fun--maybe you can find someone here from the forums who'll go with you!



Dr. Feelgood said:


> Fall is the most lovable season we have (unless you're a deer). Oklahoma has six seasons:
> 
> (1) winter (Dec. 21-Feb. 20): ice storms, freezing rain, 'nuff said.
> (2) spring(Feb. 21-Apr. 20): weather changes every fifteen minutes.
> ...



Lol. I think everything you wrote is true of my location in Texas, as well; just replace "tornado season" with "hurricane season." 

I confess that I haven't spent much (any?) time in Oklahoma, but when I hear the words "fall getaway," I think of Vermont, or Skyline Drive in Virginia. Although if Oklahoma has deciduous trees, it's probably still more colorful than fall here in the pineywoods. 

My latest ad favorite: Escape the cold (it was over 80 degrees here today; people are still running around in shorts and flip-flops )


----------



## Amaranthine (Oct 27, 2014)

Here's my recent favorite. Who could resist such enchanting dialogue about _the tycoon's secret affair?!_ 

View attachment Screen Shot 2014-10-27 at 3.35.56 PM.jpg


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 27, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> Although if Oklahoma has deciduous trees, it's probably still more colorful than fall here in the pineywoods.



Depends on how much you like brown. It wasn't until I spent a year in North Carolina that I learned that autumn leaves come in other colors.


----------



## MsBrightside (Oct 28, 2014)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Depends on how much you like brown. It wasn't until I spent a year in North Carolina that I learned that autumn leaves come in other colors.



It's pretty hard to beat the Appalachians in the spring and fall.  



Amaranthine said:


> Here's my recent favorite. Who could resist such enchanting dialogue about _the tycoon's secret affair?!_



I didn't even know this kind of thing existed.  I read the description and found this: "Renta! where popular manga artists from Japan have taken up the task of comicalizing many different Harlequin stories." Comicalizing? :huh: I really can't imagine who thought Harlequin romances + manga was a Good Idea, but AdChoices really has you pegged, Amaranthine.  Meanwhile, I'm seeing ads for Howrse: where a lonely mare can find the stallion of her dreams. (OK, it didn't really say that last part. )


----------



## Amaranthine (Oct 28, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> I didn't even know this kind of thing existed.  I read the description and found this: "Renta! where popular manga artists from Japan have taken up the task of comicalizing many different Harlequin stories." Comicalizing? :huh: I really can't imagine who thought Harlequin romances + manga was a Good Idea, but AdChoices really has you pegged, Amaranthine.  Meanwhile, I'm seeing ads for Howrse: where a lonely mare can find the stallion of her dreams. (OK, it didn't really say that last part. )



They really do. 

I looked up Howrse and it's honestly...no better than what you described. So I'm going to pretend it's an alternative "Second Life" where people go to meet each other as horses and ponies. And I'm joining immediately.


----------



## biglynch (Oct 28, 2014)

Since I posted the pics of the heart attack grill, I'm now getting ads for cheap statins.

O...k... Internet.

That's your opinion


----------



## Tad (Oct 28, 2014)

On three different tabs of Dimensions, right now I have one add for a snow removal service, one for American Express cards, and one for twist-wrap convertible bridesmaid dresses.

None of them for things for which I have any need! (I never seem to get invited to be a bridesmaid for some reason.....)


----------



## lille (Oct 28, 2014)

I've got an ad for artificial Christmas trees and this.


----------



## MsBrightside (Oct 28, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> They really do.
> 
> I looked up Howrse and it's honestly...no better than what you described. So I'm going to pretend it's an alternative "Second Life" where people go to meet each other as horses and ponies. And I'm joining immediately.



Oh gawd, Amaranthine--this post makes me laugh every time I think about it. 



biglynch said:


> Since I posted the pics of the heart attack grill, I'm now getting ads for cheap statins.
> 
> O...k... Internet.
> 
> That's your opinion



Yeah, I also noticed that the ad selection program is picking up on certain words and phrases in our posts, although it's completely clueless when it comes to the context. Kinda creepy. 



Tad said:


> On three different tabs of Dimensions, right now I have one add for a snow removal service, one for American Express cards, and one for twist-wrap convertible bridesmaid dresses.
> 
> None of them for things for which I have any need! (I never seem to get invited to be a bridesmaid for some reason.....)



I think you get more ads for dresses and lingerie than I do. 



lille said:


> I've got an ad for artificial Christmas trees and this.



I hate these types of cosmetic surgery ads, and it doesn't seem right for you to see them here. However, I was kind of relieved that you posted this; because, when I saw your username by the thread title, I was afraid that you might have come to scold Amaranthine and me for making fun of Howrse.


----------



## Goreki (Oct 29, 2014)

I have Corset Story trying to tempt me with Poison Ivy references.

It's working. Very tempted.


----------



## MsBrightside (Oct 30, 2014)

Goreki said:


> I have Corset Story trying to tempt me with Poison Ivy references.
> 
> It's working. Very tempted.



Go for it--and be sure to post pics!


----------



## Goreki (Oct 30, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> Go for it--and be sure to post pics!


My bank account is yelling at you. I think I might though. I'm not saying I deserve a new corset, but I'm not sure that I don't, either.


----------



## fat hiker (Oct 31, 2014)

Today, first ads in a long time, for Porter Airlines and Fluke Electronics. Somebody has my measure, as I've flown on the first and would gladly 'take possession' of some of the second. (Fluke make fabulous, and very expensive, electronic meters and measuring equipment.)


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 31, 2014)

Goreki said:


> I have Corset Story trying to tempt me with Poison Ivy references.
> 
> It's working. Very tempted.



Of corsets working.
It's a cinch!


----------



## fat hiker (Nov 9, 2014)

Today, steel pre-fab garages, a manuscript publishing service, and something called 'funny onion'. Not sure why those first two....


----------



## MattB (Nov 16, 2014)

Dims wants me to visit Syracuse...


----------



## Goreki (Nov 17, 2014)

THIS IS NOT WHAT I'M HERE FOR!!!!!!


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 17, 2014)

MattB said:


> Dims wants me to visit Syracuse...



Jesus, seriously? Don't fall for it! 

But I do appreciate the fact that they indirectly concede there's nothing to do here but shopping.


----------



## fat hiker (Nov 17, 2014)

Now, the La-Z-Boy furniture ad greeting me today is more generic, but not as odd as MattB's Syracuse ad...

Though it is true that a lot of Ottawa folks go cross-border shopping in Syracuse.


----------



## MsBrightside (Nov 18, 2014)

Goreki said:


> THIS IS NOT WHAT I'M HERE FOR!!!!!!



Me neither. Other than a fellow gym rat, it's hard for me to understand who would really want a guy that appears to spend all of his time at the gym and/or stretching his triceps.

Since I mentioned camping (or due to some quirk of AdChoices), I've been seeing these:











I've also been offered manly shaving kits from The Art of Shaving in New York. 

(Goreki, I'm not sure what it says about us that we get ads for guys' underwear, shaving brushes, and wild animal-proof pants...but then Tad and tankyguy get lingerie and pretty dresses. )


----------



## bayone (Nov 19, 2014)

Not on this site, but Youtube's been responding to my binging on videos of Klaus Nomi, the New Wave/Baroque singer by... showing me lots of Molson beer ads. I think it's mocking me.


----------



## MsBrightside (Nov 23, 2014)

MattB said:


> Dims wants me to visit Syracuse...





bayone said:


> Not on this site, but Youtube's been responding to my binging on videos of Klaus Nomi, the New Wave/Baroque singer by... showing me lots of Molson beer ads. I think it's mocking me.



It seems that the awesomeness of Molson beer and Canadian-US border shopping has been combined into a single ad:





Other randomness:
1) the 3-way poncho! (endorsed by the same woman who brought us the Thighmaster )





2) discount RVs





3) and my latest personal fave: rehab for males age 18-25. It's kind of like Amaranthine's suboxone ad, but the gender/age assumptions
are a nice twist. 

Apparently AdChoices has profiled me as a drug-addicted, poncho-wearing Matt Foley type in his (slightly hail-pitted) RV down by the river.


----------



## MattB (Nov 23, 2014)

Okay Dims, this is getting weird. What are you implying?


----------

